# GT Manor - April 2013



## UEP-Wales (Apr 23, 2013)

*GT Manor
April 2013

GT Manor has been on "the list" for sometime now but for one reason and another, I've never got around to seeing the place myself. Being in a mood for some splores, I headed across the bridge to check out a couple of sites...







Although GT Manor is wrapped in history, I didn’t want to make any information public in order to protect this stunning 17th Century building from thieves and vandals. 

GT Manor has been empty since it’s previous owner died back in 1914 and this shows throughout the property. Thankfully, the new owner is slowly restoring the property so this is one manor house that won’t be torn down for just another housing estate.





















































































​

Thanks very much for looking and as always, more shots can be found on my website... Click Here!​*


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Superb building and looking great,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful building, always worth looking at photo from here.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoa, what a set of images! Absoutely stunning phots mate! 
Looks like you had perfect weather too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to hear the place is being restored hope they pull it off, stunning shots


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 23, 2013)

well done mate, liking the dated stuff


----------



## sonyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely pics as usual. Great place this.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 23, 2013)

*Splendid!! *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers for all of the kind comments all! Much appreciated!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 23, 2013)

What a wonderful house! I would love to see a place like that. Such charractor.


----------



## mookster (Apr 23, 2013)

It's not really being restored though, it's quietly sat slowly deteriorating in this state for the last god knows how many years! The only bit being fixed up is the wall out the front...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2013)

mookster said:


> It's not really being restored though, it's quietly sat slowly deteriorating in this state for the last god knows how many years! The only bit being fixed up is the wall out the front...



There were workers inside on Friday so to me it looks like they might be starting something or at least planning it.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 24, 2013)

cracking stuff mate !


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2013)

Just came back from the developers so here are a couple of film shots just to finish the report off, can't beat a bit of film!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## mookster (Apr 24, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> There were workers inside on Friday so to me it looks like they might be starting something or at least planning it.



I'd hope it would be to make it more watertight or to shore it up some more as a fair amount of the floors are close to collapse now, something needs to be down so hopefully it is


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 24, 2013)

Great place. I've always fancied that.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Great place. I've always fancied that.



Cheers mate  Give me a shout if you fancy taking a look one day, I could spend hours inside!


----------



## donnylass (Apr 26, 2013)

So next year it will have been stood empy a whole century waiting faithfully for it's owner to come home..sad really.

But in all honesty, this magnificent place is in much better condition than some places that have only been empty a few years. Obviously someone has been keeping a eye out and stopped it being trashed.

I absolutely adore everything about this place, the size is tremendous and I just love the old colour schemes in that light beige & pale blue. The fireplace is lovely, the windows, ceiling, floors and that shot of the old glass bottle with the cracked paintwork or is it plaster behing it is out of this world.

Thanks Urbex for sharing your brilliant pics. Lets hope this place is still standing for another few centuries to come!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 26, 2013)

cracking retro "film' shots Brother


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 26, 2013)

Cheers donnylass, they just don't make places like this anymore. I could have spent hours inside, the place truly is stunning!



steve2109 said:


> cracking retro "film' shots Brother



Cheers mate, I really need to start using the film camera more! I only seem to take a few shots at each location


----------

